# Regular Gravel



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a question about regular gravel. I am currently using Flourite and really don't like the orange color of it for my tank set-up although I think it is a nice substrate besides this. I want to get a more natural look with a brown, or regular type gravel.
My question is this: if you use regular gravel, do you need to use any special additive(s) for the roots in addition to regular liquid ferts.? Such as with anubias nana, amazon swords, stem plants, crypts. I have read in various books that plants like swords especially need nutrients in the substrate. How do you do this with non-nutrient gravel? Is there a good all-around liquid fert. available that will supply most of these essential elements?
Also has anyone tried using Flora-Base? What exactly is the color of it?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Florabase is a very soft brown round clay type substrate. It's light brown like well done toast.

If you want to use normal gravel you can supplement the substrate with Seachem Flourish Root Tabs underneath the crypts and Amazon sword. In addition to that, I would add some water column fertilzation to aid in growth of these plants and your other stems. 

There is no all in one liquid fertilizer. You need liquid ferts to cover Trace/Micro elements and Macro elements - Nitrogen, Potassium, and Phosphate. You can get the seachem line or gregwatson.com bulk ferts.

-John N.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Make sure before using regular gravel that it is not leeching, which will raise the waters Gh. You can do this by using vinagar or muriatic acid, if the vinager is not strong enough.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

What are your thoughts on having a black colored gravel, but one that is still good for plant growth. Have you looked into eco complete or any of the ada substrates? They are both dark and look natural and I believe ada even has one that is a brownish color.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes I have thought of one of those. What exactly is the Onyx Sand or the Onyx Gravel from Seachem? Are these substrates just for Cichlids or some other fish types? They look dark colored in photos but I haven't seen the real thing before.


----------

